# clearwater boats



## oldrebel18 (Sep 10, 2013)

hey guys I'm thinking of getting a new center console and a boat/company came up that I haven't heard much about and was wanting to see if anyone had any experience or knowledge on it! 

I stumbled across a 2018 Clearwater 2200 WI CC priced extremely well in comparison to other boats of the same size and just wanted to see what others thought of it!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

2018 is that a typo on the boat year? or is it being built? Hull looks a little like my 20.6 wellcraft. Hard riding in any moderate seas but a great boat for the size. What's a good deal and what power.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

If the price is just a tick under 40K it's because there's a 150 hung on it. Wonder if it's the minimum hp, no specs for that on builders site.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

kanaka said:


> If the price is just a tick under 40K it's because there's a 150 hung on it. Wonder if it's the minimum hp, no specs for that on builders site.


Max HP for a 2016 model is 225.

I checked around and most are being offered with a 200 HP engine.

150 HP will be under powered under most fishing/diving conditions.

I believe in powering a boat with the max it will take.

Less stress on engine and better performance.

Check most manufacturers' performance figures. Two people on board with 1/2 tank of fuel, under 10 knots winds. LMAO. When does anyone operate a boat under these conditions?

Two reasons people buy new boats. They want a larger boat or a larger engine.

http://www.greencovemarina.com/Clearwater_2016_2200CC.html


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Subscribed to this thread. I am looking at the same boat. I think I would opt for the 200 if I pulled the trigger, though. Pros I've read is solid hull and decent ride. Negative was the fit and finish left a lot to be desired. What do you expect for the cost though?


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Fwiw, the upgrade to the f200 inline 4 over the f150 was 3k when I inquired.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Do your research before upgrading to the f200 over the 150. When optioned with my boat it only provided two more miles per hour over the 150 turning the exact same prop. The fact that they come rigged from the factory turning the same prop should tell you there isn't much difference in hp. According to Yamaha performance data the 150 was actually more fuel efficient at cruise than the 200. Just my two cents.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

O-SEA-D said:


> Do your research before upgrading to the f200 over the 150. When optioned with my boat it only provided two more miles per hour over the 150 turning the exact same prop. The fact that they come rigged from the factory turning the same prop should tell you there isn't much difference in hp. According to Yamaha performance data the 150 was actually more fuel efficient at cruise than the 200. Just my two cents.


I have. Seen a lot of opinions like yours, but about as many say pay the extra bit of money.. you'll be glad you did when the boat is loaded down and you have a long run. It'll be a family boat and loaded down often. I know the F150 is probably one of the best outboards made reliability wise. My question was is the in line 200 just as reliable? I know the larger 4 strokes have problems.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

O-SEA-D said:


> Do your research before upgrading to the f200 over the 150. When optioned with my boat it only provided two more miles per hour over the 150 turning the exact same prop. The fact that they come rigged from the factory turning the same prop should tell you there isn't much difference in hp. According to Yamaha performance data the 150 was actually more fuel efficient at cruise than the 200. Just my two cents.


Those Yamaha fuel efficiency numbers do not reflect a realistic boat/personnel/fuel/equipment profile for any boat.

How many people on board? Let me guess...2?

How much fuel was on board? I'll take a "wild" guess...1/2 tank?

What was the wave height...1 ft? 

Winds...under 10 mph?? 

What body of water...bay or open water? I'll bet inland waters.

Load the boat fully with divers/fuel/gear/provision and you'll be wishing for the extra 50 hp.

Add a pop up storm when you're 20 + miles offshore and you'll wish you had another 100 hp. :yes:


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Orion45 said:


> Those Yamaha fuel efficiency numbers do not reflect a realistic boat/personnel/fuel/equipment profile for any boat.
> 
> How many people on board? Let me guess...2?
> 
> ...


I get your skepticism but like you said they're not tested in the most unfavorable conditions. What I'm saying is that just because a number is stickered on a motor, it doesn't mean it's what your getting. Like I said before, same boat with two different motors turning the exact same prop from the factory should tell someone something about the horsepower and tourqe being put out. In reference to the f150 vs the f200 I've actually seen research that shows the 150 actually putting out about 172 horses versus the 200 actually only putting out 185 horses. Not worth the extra 3-5000 dollars in my opinion.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

O-SEA-D said:


> I get your skepticism but like you said they're not tested in the most unfavorable conditions. What I'm saying is that just because a number is stickered on a motor, it doesn't mean it's what your getting. Like I said before, same boat with two different motors turning the exact same prop from the factory should tell someone something about the horsepower and tourqe being put out. In reference to the f150 vs the f200 I've actually seen research that shows the 150 actually putting out about 172 horses versus the 200 actually only putting out 185 horses. Not worth the extra 3-5000 dollars in my opinion.


You can check the test conditions here:

Winds rarely over 10 mph
Fuel loads ranging from half to full
Minimal gear
Two riders

http://yamahaoutboards.com/en-us/home/owner-resources/all/performance-bulletins

I would be interested to read about this horsepower discrepancy you mentioned. Do you have a link? 

Are you referring to the V6 200hp or the Inline 4 200 hp?

The Yamaha V6 200 hp develops 200 shp @5,500 rpm while the Inline 4 200 hp is rated between 175 - 200 shp @ 5,500 rpm. This comes as a surprise to me. 

The Yamaha Inline 150 hp is rated for 150 shp @ 5,500 rpm.

Not quite sure what causes this hp range in the F200. In that case I would have to partiallye agree with you and select the F175. Better yet, I would go with the Suzuki inline 4 200 which is rated at 200 hp.


----------

